# ممكن حد من اخوانى المهندسين يساعدنى فى إيجاد span 40 emulsifier



## chemist.ahmedfathy (30 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
انا بحثت عن span 40 emulsifier او اى span emulsifier اخر عند نيرول فلم أجد فهل ممكن حد من إخوانى الكرام يساعدنى فى إيجاده , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------

